# Synkromotive Diagnostics



## pdenbigh (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Curious if anyone has any diagnosis info for the new Synkromotive controller? We can't seem to get ours to boot. A few LEDs on the RJ-45 ports blink and the fan kicks on, but that's about it. 

I'll touch base with Synkromotive when they open, just thought I'd post here in the mean time.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

can you connect to it to program?


----------



## pdenbigh (Nov 28, 2007)

frodus said:


> can you connect to it to program?


Nope. I've tried two laptops and I'm pretty good at computers. I installed the USB driver first, then plugged in the dongle, then connected it to the controller. I have the com and baud settings correct and it won't find any nodes. Any tips? 

Thanks!
Peter


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

did you install the CP2102 driver?
http://synkromotive.com/index_files/Controllers.htm


does the serial port show up in device manager?


----------



## pdenbigh (Nov 28, 2007)

Got everything working! First off, the tech support from Synkromotive is fantastic! They didn't know me until that day I called, and they all went out of their way to help get everything going. Turns out the issue was an incorrect baud setting in the manual. Changed it to 115k and it came up right away!

I'm very impressed with the Synkormotive controller so far. The GUI is wonderful. Its real time data, data logging, and fault code display have been very valuable as we tune the truck. 

Thanks to everyone here for the help as well!

Best,
Peter


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

pdenbigh said:


> Got everything working! First off, the tech support from Synkromotive is fantastic! They didn't know me until that day I called, and they all went out of their way to help get everything going. Turns out the issue was an incorrect baud setting in the manual. Changed it to 115k and it came up right away!
> 
> I'm very impressed with the Synkormotive controller so far. The GUI is wonderful. Its real time data, data logging, and fault code display have been very valuable as we tune the truck.
> 
> ...


tell us more, how does it run? whats the performance like? tell us!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Well mine is great. Nice smooth acceleration and excellent pull of the amps on startup. Good torque and just nice and smooth. No hickups for some time now. Remember mine is still the beta unit but works perfect. Easy to change settings and fun to log and use the computer for the gauges. I'd like more voltage but my poor little Ghia is very limited since I am using 6v Golf Cart batteries. Flooded lead acid. Damn heavy and still the car moves out quite good for only a 96 volt system. Better than a stock VW engine. Faster too. Stopped at 85. Decided not to push it further than that. 

Oh yeah. The controller is easy to hook up and has plenty of extras if you happen to need them. Mine is the most basic hook up but so is the car. I am quite pleased. 

Pete


----------



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Peter ( pdenbigh) and Pete (gottdi). The rest of us out here with Synkromotive's on order appreciate your comments! 

Have you two or others used any of the "extras"? The manual mentions "meter drivers" (pins 23 & 15) and an "indicator" (pin 8). Does anyone have experience with a Hall effect accelerator (HEPA) instead of the resistance pot? Anyone have wiring or mounting suggestions?

I'm doing a 914 conversion, LiPo 156volt, warp9 conversion. First EV for me and would like to use the best Ideas out there. Thanks in advance for any input.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going to hook up a meter to see how it works. I don't have any other things at this time to hook up for testing. I will assume they all work quite well. So far from other Beta users the extras do work. 

Pete


----------

